# Exhaust change to get pops and crackles!



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know another way rather than APR's stage 2 file to get the infamous pops and crackles on a 2.0 TT (235hp) non quattro,non s-line ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

add some of these...


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> add some of these...


Contribution level over 9000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Exhaust pops are programmed feature, I am not sure you will be able to get it any other way. On my stage 2 (without programmed pops, they did not have it at that time) I was only getting pops after cold start for a couple of minutes. Stage 2 is the way to go, not sure though how it will feel with quattro.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Shaninnik said:


> Exhaust pops are programmed feature, I am not sure you will be able to get it any other way. On my stage 2 (without programmed pops, they did not have it at that time) I was only getting pops after cold start for a couple of minutes. Stage 2 is the way to go, not sure though how it will feel with quattro.


you got a base 2.0 TT also?no quattro here..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Shaninnik said:
> 
> 
> > Exhaust pops are programmed feature, I am not sure you will be able to get it any other way. On my stage 2 (without programmed pops, they did not have it at that time) I was only getting pops after cold start for a couple of minutes. Stage 2 is the way to go, not sure though how it will feel with quattro.
> ...


I had 2.0T with quattro. I was not even aware that you can get 2.0 without quattro, always thought that only 1.8 can be non-quattro.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Shaninnik said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> > Shaninnik said:
> ...


 It's sad but it's truebad road tarmac here makes it very difficult to put the power down on a non quattro model..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

MTM do a " sports sound Rallye" map that's done through the OBD port and that will give you the crackle and pops you want.
Check their website.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know another way rather than APR's stage 2 file to get the infamous pops and crackles on a 2.0 TT (235hp) non quattro,non s-line ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im interested to know, how did you lose the pops and crackles from the exhaust on your 2.0 TT? What did you do?


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


never had them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Shaninnik said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> > Shaninnik said:
> ...


 Just taken delivery of my 2.0 TFSI non-Quattro...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sabre blue, that's a new colour for me. Piccies on the show and tell thread please. Congrats on your new TT


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> Stage 2 is the way to go, not sure though how it will feel with quattro.


Sorry guys, just re-read my first response here and understand the confusion now. :? I've meant 'without quattro'...meaning that 2.0t with Stage2 without quattro should be very hard to control.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Had my middle silencers chopped out on the TTS and it sounds miles better.

let the engine bring the revs down and it gurgles lovely

Not sure how i'd feel about programmed fake crackle.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

placeborick said:


> Had my middle silencers chopped out on the TTS and it sounds miles better.
> 
> let the engine bring the revs down and it gurgles lovely
> 
> Not sure how i'd feel about programmed fake crackle.


They are not fake. ECU is programmed to add a bit of fuel when you release accelerator pedal, and this fuel ignites inside exhaust system making all kinds of noises. Similar to DSG farts, just another algorithm. Many tuning companies offer this feature as part of stage 2 software.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Had my middle silencers chopped out on the TTS and it sounds miles better.
> 
> let the engine bring the revs down and it gurgles lovely
> 
> Not sure how i'd feel about programmed fake crackle.


Can you Upload a video to hear the results?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

